# Inside Uber's secret self-driving car testing facility



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

"Self driving technology is absolutely fundamental to Uber's business. If they cannot get drivers out of cars they will probably never be profitable enough to be a profitable business."
Fact check: True.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

USA ?? landed on the moon ? and will perfect SDC.✅
Remove driver error and save 40,000 souls annually ✅
And finally,
end private car ownership 4Ever ✅

Need delivery ? ?

Up next


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> USA ?? landed on the moon ? and will perfect SDC.✅
> Remove driver error and save 40,000 souls annually ✅
> And finally,
> end private car ownership 4Ever ✅
> ...


Not too many obstacles to navigate in space.
Rockets are not safe. Gus Grisham though to Challenger. 
You can't take guns away from Americans. You think you can take their cars?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Not too many obstacles to navigate in space.
> Rockets are not safe. Gus Grisham though to Challenger.
> You can't take guns away from Americans. You think you can take their cars?


? You @everythingsuber know, as an Australian, when the government takes your guns:

_? Australia overhauled its gun laws after 35 people were killed in a mass shooting in Tasmania in 1996. The changes banned semi-automatic and self-loading weapons, and introduced tougher requirements on purchasing guns. Firearms must also be registered, and owners must have a license_

? Since American drivers are killing 40,000 souls annually it's time car ownership regulations are overhauled. In America having a drivers license is ⚠ Not a Right, it's a privilege.

Foreigners commenting in American Sovereignty and our Astronauts.
SMH ?‍♂


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> ? You @everythingsuber know, as an Australian, when the government takes your guns:
> 
> _? Australia overhauled its gun laws after 35 people were killed in a mass shooting in Tasmania in 1996. The changes banned semi-automatic and self-loading weapons, and introduced tougher requirements on purchasing guns. Firearms must also be registered, and owners must have a license_
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, how old are you? Why must you use emojis for all of your posts?


----------

